# Would you pay for this analysis service? - Feedback Wanted



## DJG (24 September 2013)

Hi all,

Whilst doing an assignment/report on GrainCorp regarding financial statement analysis. A random business idea came to mind.

I know that there are providers like Morningstar and the similar providers of analysis information. But what if you were to create a business that offered it in a more customised format. Usually those providers are quite generic across all companies.
What if you as a user went to this certain business, you checked tick boxes depending on the amount of information you require and wished to spend.

Things like 5 years worth of analysis is more costly than 1 or 2 years for example. Other things like adjusted accounts are worth more than just the raw financial data provided. ie - adjusted accounts would remove any non-recurring events, pick holes in reports/notes etc. Whereas the raw version is as presented on the annual report.

I'm sure you could implement other things to separate yourself from the big service providers and customise it more to the customers requirements.

I thought you would need to tread lightly if you were to not have an AFS licence. Otherwise if you had one, the user could pay more for recommendations such as 'buy hard (at x price), buy, accumulate (b/w x price), sell and sell hard.

I believe the make it or break part would be in *1)* the price and *2)* the value of what you're actually paying for is worth it (especially the more advanced/more expensive analysis).

So what do you think would make it work and not make it work? - It would be bloody time consuming I know that much. Most likely fulfilling at the same time.

Thanks all,

Daniel


----------



## DJG (25 September 2013)

bump...


----------



## skc (25 September 2013)

Short answer is No.

1. I don't know too many people are looking for analysis of the past. They want simple answer about the future (whether that's possible or not is another question), not perfect analysis of the past (unless you are doing a university assignment).

2. I don't know a one-man outfit will provide higher quality analysis than the many brokers/investment banks out there who have much better financial models (with coherent interest rate, growth assumptions etc), industry knowledge and management access.

3. A major insto won't be a customer because they can't rely on your analysis. A small investor won't be a customer because they probably can't afford it. And if I am knowledgable enough to ask you to do a tailored analysis, chances are I am knowledgable enough to do the analysis myself.

4. It's not really much of a business idea. You seem to be just selling your own time as a tailored analyst. So it's not really that scalable.

It takes some time to build the skill and reputation needed as an analyst of note and of influence... and there's a reason that you don't find them freelancing.


----------



## VSntchr (26 September 2013)

> Short answer is No.
> It takes some time to build the skill and reputation needed as an analyst of note and of influence... *and there's a reason that you don't find them freelancing.[/*



Sums it up right there....!


----------



## CateStasey23 (30 October 2013)

DJG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whilst doing an assignment/report on GrainCorp regarding financial statement analysis. A random business idea came to mind.
> 
> ...




Why pay if you can use financial software which could track financial accounts, categorize income and expenses, synchronize transactions with banks and credit card companies, pay bills online, work with budgets, track and analyze investments, create financial and tax-related reports, and provide at-a-glance snapshots of an individual's financial net worth. )))))


----------

